# big problems



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

well dropped my car off at the dealer today. when i hit about 3k rpm it started making a tapping sound in the engine. well as soon as i showed it to the mechanic he knew right away what the problem was. look at me and says you need a new block.

said there is piston movement in the #2 cyl. i was like WTF?
he didn't seem supprsed said at that dealer they had 3 other 2.5 altimas with that problem and a se-r sentra. they said they dont know when im going to get it back. nissan is closed this week and then once they get the parts about 5 days. then they said that if i wanted a loner it would be $40 a day. i flipped over that im like there is a defect in my car wich i use to get be to work and you want me to pay for a rental. well finaly they broke and put me in a rental from enterprise. fucking cheep POS escort that feels like its going to fall apart if i go over 40 mph.


well just venting. and you other 2.5's keep your ears open


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> . well finaly they broke and put me in a rental from enterprise. fucking cheep POS escort that feels like its going to fall apart if i go over 40 mph.
> 
> 
> well just venting. and you other 2.5's keep your ears open [/B]


Sorry about your car there George....Be very happy even with a POS rental.....it's free! Now beat it like rentals are supposed to be


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

I would bring the rental back and ask for the service managers demo car and tell them you are calling Nissan- George you may have a lemon- 1st the clutch now this?? I would start making a new phone calls and check the net for lemon laws for NY state- In CT the law states there are three ways to get your car lemoned- In the shop / out of service for a total of 30 days with in warranty period, in the shop 3 times for same problem / repair with no satisfaction on repair- or multiple "major" repairs. I would start checking  Sorry Buddy- if you don't have it back when I come out to see you , you can drive mine


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

If the problem is what the mechanic said it is the technical term is called "piston slap". This is caused by the cylinder having been bored out slightly too large and the piston skirts are slapping against the cylinder wall as the piston moves up and down.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *If the problem is what the mechanic said it is the technical term is called "piston slap". This is caused by the cylinder having been bored out slightly too large and the piston skirts are slapping against the cylinder wall as the piston moves up and down. *


Seems that would create a loss in power as well.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *If the problem is what the mechanic said it is the technical term is called "piston slap". This is caused by the cylinder having been bored out slightly too large and the piston skirts are slapping against the cylinder wall as the piston moves up and down. *


yes that is exactly what he said, just for got the term when i was writing it up


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

You should have Bitch Slapped him!


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

nah the mechanic was good, very helpful and was like they should give you a loaner car, totaly on my side, it was the service write up guys that were giving problems


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

jvitale said:


> *If the problem is what the mechanic said it is the technical term is called "piston slap". This is caused by the cylinder having been bored out slightly too large and the piston skirts are slapping against the cylinder wall as the piston moves up and down. *


Would that be similiar to Bitch Slap? My insurance covers car rental for that sort of thing George. Well you would know if you had it or not. Mine is like $3 a month for the protection.  

BTW sorry to hear about your Ride but better now than when the warranty runs out..........


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

also i noticed right before this happened i was getting a slight hesitation but figured it might have been due to the cold weather cause one it heated up it was ok.

now i could have had this problem a while ago and not notice it, it got very cold here very rapidly, im thinking that in the summer the heat could have caused the metal int he block to expand making the cyl. walls tighter. so i wouldn't have noticed this with cold starts. but now it being winter time the block contracted there is play in the cyl.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

rat. i know i have roadside which covers towing and stuff like that, but not sure about a rental. but if i can get the dealer to pay for it why not.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *rat. i know i have roadside which covers towing and stuff like that, but not sure about a rental. but if i can get the dealer to pay for it why not. *


I read ya George.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey George, how rough are you on your car? I always give it an ample warm up time, but after that, I can keep the rev's pretty high. On a scale of 1-10, i'm around a 7.5 on how tough i am on my 2.5.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

well in the morning i drive a mile to work, but going easy on it. shifting at about 3000 rpm. dont realy sit and warm up too much maybe a min or 2 while i scrape the frost of my windows


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2002)

i rented a nissan altima 2.5 S recently about 1 month ago. it had 3k on the meter and after i finished with it.. it too had a similar knock in it. especially when accelarating at low RPM's it could be heard.. there's a saying "if you buy cheap expect to pay more".. it suck's that the 2.5 is having some problems there. Dude this is a better excuse to buy a 3.5 now!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *well in the morning i drive a mile to work, but going easy on it. shifting at about 3000 rpm. dont realy sit and warm up too much maybe a min or 2 while i scrape the frost of my windows *


Anything new George? It is definately piston slap? They will replace the sleeve and piston only, I presume?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

things have been quiet, bighing its between 2 holidays

but from what i do understand from the mechanis, they have to order a new block and a few engine components, the use soem of my existing parts and "hand" build a new engine. i know its going to take some time to get the parts, so im going to call on thursday and see what the story is.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

George..that is rediculous....it's not like there is some rare exotic engine in the car...and parts are far and few....You beaten up that rental?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

well last week i was told that nissan was closed for the holidays and getting the parts would be hard. then once they get teh parts it would take about 5 days to put the engine together and drop it in the car.

well i have been beating on the rental car a bit but not too much, already feels like its going to fall apart, but i was doing some nice donuts in the mud the otherday, that was kinda fun


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *well last week i was told that nissan was closed for the holidays and getting the parts would be hard. then once they get teh parts it would take about 5 days to put the engine together and drop it in the car.
> 
> well i have been beating on the rental car a bit but not too much, already feels like its going to fall apart, but i was doing some nice donuts in the mud the otherday, that was kinda fun *


Things you wouldn`t do to your Alty. hahahaa


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

well dealer just called, car is done and ready to be picked up. replaced the short block, valves, heads, and pistons


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Did they bore it to 4.5 for ya?


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

that would have been nice, but i dont think so.

all to factory specs


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *that would have been nice, but i dont think so.
> 
> all to factory specs *


Boooooooooooooooo


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

got it back and it drives like a dream. even better then before, shifts smoother and a little more peppy. only complaint is its too bamd quiet. cant wait to put my intake back on


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

If I were you I would break this one in nice and slow. No full throttle or redline until 1000 miles.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

please i have always babied my car


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *please i have always babied my car *


I believe that:bs: lol Just kidding George


----------



## jvitale (Nov 20, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *please i have always babied my car *


Did not mean to imply you beat on your car. Just to take it extra slow with this hand built one.


----------

